# For all those who havent seen this: Urgent VOSA Rule Bending Change!!!



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Sticky on Skyline owners website which does affect everyone, in one way or other:
http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8055&page=1&pp=20
I'm gonna add my name !


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

RIGHT.... so just to clarify .. does this count for all the cars that are already over here... or just for any future imports???


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

future imports only.
There are still no rules about cars over here (just wait though !)


----------



## Skip (Apr 4, 2003)

Its bound to happen sooner or later....

IIRC in France they are not allowed to change ANYTHING performance wise to an engine...?


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Kochi said:


> future imports only.
> There are still no rules about cars over here (just wait though !)


If you read the thread you'll find that cars already over here under the old rules that need testing and the importing company have been assured before being imported that it will not affect them, are now finding that they are being failed!!!!!!


----------



## rotarygoth (May 26, 2004)

If they had their way we'd all be driving electric Smart cars!

There does need to be an organised cross-club reply to this, because we, as a country, dislike making a fuss, the motorist has been screwed more and more each year. We all rant about it, but nothing is ever really done. If this goes through without a fight then we may as well pack up and pop down to the Smart garage now!


----------



## Dunc (Dec 4, 2003)

What gets me is that you can take a standard car and pass the test then go and mod away! What's the point in that? If it was such a danger to have a different wing/bumper/etc then what good will making people take them off for half an hour before putting them back on do? Sounds like another example of this country going down the toilet! Fair enough, put a radial limit on the car to minimise injury in case of a crash but come on!!!  If the manufactures don't want people to buy imports DROP YOUR F**KING PRICES YOU THEIVES!!!  

(my 2p worth)

Duncan


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Stuck my name down*

Bastids


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

OMG  

Red tape or what!!!!!   

Talk about jobsworth. Surely it should be simple.....

1. Is the car safe?
2. Can it pass the mot test?

If the answer is yes, then.........why all this shite.   

Has to be the car manufacturers stirring things up at "nudge, nudge, wink, wink, ......that's a funny hand shake you have there Mr.", meetings with the stuck up pricks from goverment, and it won't matter which bunch are in charge.

Think we all need to support this though. So can some one write a standard letter of complaint that we can all down load and clogg up the SVA system with?  

I honestly don't think this will do much good, but surely we need to try. What about some as a handout at forth coming events, that may encourage people to take some kind of action. What you think guy's??


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

What a complete load of BOLLOX!!!    

WTF Are they thinking? Do they have ANY idea of the impact that it will cause to anyone that actually makes a living out of importing these cars?

This country is going to hell in a hand basket... 

What would you do then? Example... Standard Nissan Exhaust for my S13... £1100... HKS Hiper... £500.. Hummm now what will i do...

I HATE THIS BLOODY COUNTRY AND THE SCUM THAT ARE SUPPOSEDLY RUNNING IT!!! YOU GET TREATED BETTER HERE IF YOU ARE NOT BORN HERE!!! WHATS THAT ALL ABOUT!!! DAVID BLUNKETT CAN KISS MY A$$!!!

Sorry.. .Edit if inapropriate...


----------



## carlreeve (Mar 28, 2004)

I am too angry at this current gov. lot to add any remarks I just hope somebody somewhere stands up and use some commonsense.

I just hope we, as very clever people, can find a loop hole and stuff it to the VOSA TOSAS


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

c'mon lads get yer names down on the list  .. 

Mods .. can we make this thread a sticky please ???? ... we need as many names as possible ?


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Looks like have to get a Escort Cossie again!!!!  

Or a Ford KA and slap a big **** off Turbo in it!!!!


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

I have severe issues with this. I'm going to take a week or so off after my exams to unwind, then I'm going to compile an engineering report on their current notion of ensuring vehicle safety.

I imagine this will be quite big because I have several issues I wish to tear them a new ass on, and I am going to send a copy of it to Clarkson to get it on BBC 1. He loves stirring it, I want to give him the amunition.

VOSA is no different from all other government departments, civil servants with no area specific knowledge put in charge of technically demanding institutions.

Look at the rail network, hmmm....wonder how that got buggered up....


----------

